# Ciao!!!



## PANDA82 (6 Settembre 2021)

Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!


Benvenuto


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!



benvenuto e Forza Milan


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Settembre 2021)

Benvenuto


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!




Benvenuto


----------



## Metapiro (6 Settembre 2021)

Ciao a tutti. Anche io mi sono appena iscritto


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!


Benvenuto! Amo il lago di Garda, da ragazzo in moto l'ho esplorato in lungo e in largo, credo di aver messo piede su ogni centimetro di sponda. 
Questa è una grande community, vedrai che ci starai bene.
Forza Milan e a rileggerti.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Settembre 2021)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Anche io mi sono appena iscritto


Benvenuto anche a te! Viva i nuovi iscritti!


----------



## Baba (6 Settembre 2021)

Ciao e Forza Milan!!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2021)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Finalmente dopo tanto che vi leggo, ho deciso di iscrivermi in questo mitico forum!!!
> Sono del lago di Garda, ho 39 anni e milanista da sempre grazie al papà di un mio grande amico!!!
> Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan!!!


Benvenuto fratello in questa grande famiglia.
Imparerei a conoscerci uno per uno.


----------

